# in SF and need a squat?



## mikey mayhem (Nov 16, 2009)

i am attending a homes not jail meeting tonight and if everything works out then we will get a house and will be looking for roomates and someone to take it over when me and my friend leave for hawaii. so if your awesome and willing to work on the house and in the area hit me up.

~mikey


----------



## stove (Nov 17, 2009)

Time frame/expectations? Semi legit squat or totally backdoor?


----------



## mikey mayhem (Nov 17, 2009)

just moved in... ill let you know how it goes in a week or so. and if your in the area you should attend a meeting, its pretty fun.


----------



## michael (Dec 14, 2009)

hey i'm brand new to this website. registered to look into squatting SF. found out about homes not jails. how's the squat? i'll be moving into golden gate semipermanently till i find a squat. how's yours working out? how's the organization? thanks.


----------



## menu (Dec 14, 2009)

Ill be in SF and might need a place to stay. most of the squats I ues have been in oakland but it would be nice not to have to pay for the bart. perhaps let me know. Ill be there in like 2 weeks and only be there for like another 1.5 or 2 weeks. just might need a place since it is the rainy season


----------



## Dumpsterhump (Dec 14, 2009)

I'll be up there after the 26th for about a week. I think we've got a place to stay, but I'm not really sure. Let me know if all goes well with the house.


----------

